# Pocketpredator shrike takes a squirrel



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

plugged this guy in the head with a lead baby bean just another corn thief down the hatch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

And another one bites the dust! Nice job!!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Good job I need to get the 4 that are eating the peaches off our tree. Thanks to the laws you can kill any animal unless it's a big game animal if it causes damage to your property. I will eat them and love to know they aren't pumped with steroids. Nice shot.


----------

